# The Copake Catalog is Online



## dfa242 (Feb 4, 2014)

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...d=0&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Thanks for the update!*

pretty sweet:

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...869&archive=n&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=2&lang=En


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've already given it the quick scan. Woefully short on any quality ballooners! There are a couple Racycles, an Indian, a Bowden repo, and for you high rollers Lot 453-a Sears Free Spirit 10 speed! I might keep an eye on the Racycles and need to check the Indian closer-but am a little skeptical. For you Wheelman there seems to be a treasure trove of stuff though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 4, 2014)

Yup lacking on the pre war ballooners but lots of cool small items - and the pontoon water cycle has me motivated to build a summer project...lol!


----------



## catfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this.For those who are worried about the lack of Ballooners, it's not all about the auction. The action is at the swap meet the day before. The swap meet is not to be missed!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 4, 2014)

A lot of knick knack paddy whacks.
Counting the prewar roadmaster luxury liner, I see a big zero prewar balloon tire bikes.
Just disappointing.
Chris


----------



## bike (Feb 4, 2014)

*ya get em*

as they die.. neither metz or burgwardt were balloon fans-


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 4, 2014)

There's a couple things there I'd like to own but nothing to hyperventilate over. I couldn't help but wonder as was looking thought the listings; Do people really get that excited about beer steins with bikes on them?  They all look the same to me.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 5, 2014)

*copy CATFISH*

the friday market is when/where things happen,  also lots of people bring bikes to put in the auction ,so you never know what is going to be in the final lineup ,. there are many wannabe /experts and deep pockets -a room full of knowledge ,. it is very doubtful a steal or good deal can be had .walter branche forever searching and selecting


----------



## rubblequeen (Feb 5, 2014)

*cOPAKE ACCOMMODATION*

Hi Guys thinking of flying over from UK for the auction.  Any recommendations for accomodation and parking in the area?  What do you do?


----------



## catfish (Feb 5, 2014)

rubblequeen said:


> Hi Guys thinking of flying over from UK for the auction.  Any recommendations for accomodation and parking in the area?  What do you do?




The Copake auction site has a list of all the hotels near by. You need to book early. The ones closest to the auction fill up fast.


----------



## jkent (Feb 5, 2014)

Something about that Indian tank just doesn't look right??
The paint behind the decal has been rubbed down to orange but the decal is practically untouched, but kinda distressed to match.
And the red paint on the tank doesn't match the rest of the bike at all. Is this a repop tank?
What are your thoughts?
I noticed the dropstand on upside down. Why would they do that?
I think I'm diggin the Dayton Lot #275 more than the Indian. Damn that bike is sweet!!! What do you think the final $$ will be?
I really like the Racycle racer Lot #121 as well.  nice bike!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the Radio bike. Looks killer to me.


----------



## mike j (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree, only got to #121, really like that bike. Last auction the bid pricing seemed to be all over the place as compared to the estimates.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 5, 2014)

There are a few cool items. 

This shaft drive columbia is killer:

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...word=Columbia&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En












I like this Schwinn New World with oddball finned fork:

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...yword=Schwinn&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## kos22us (Feb 5, 2014)

mike j said:


> I agree, only got to #121, really like that bike. Last auction the bid pricing seemed to be all over the place as compared to the estimates.




the estimate prices my as well not be there, they mean nothing


----------



## chitown (Feb 5, 2014)

*Indian is NOT an INDIAN... unless fordsnake says otherwise*



jkent said:


> Something about that Indian tank just doesn't look right??
> The paint behind the decal has been rubbed down to orange but the decal is practically untouched, but kinda distressed to match.
> And the red paint on the tank doesn't match the rest of the bike at all. Is this a repop tank?
> What are your thoughts?





Bogus distress-toration. frame and fenders are from a mid twenties Pope. I think I even remember that frame with the striping like that popping up on the cabe a while ago.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 5, 2014)

*Respectfully I disagree...I think it is an Indian!*



chitown said:


> Bogus distress-toration. frame and fenders are from a mid twenties Pope. I think I even remember that frame with the striping like that popping up on the cabe a while ago.




The age webbing and paint crackling is not fake, it appears to be undisturbed and original. 

However, the 1915 date is wrong!!! The Indian Motocycle Co. badge was introduced after the Hendee Indian name change, placing the bike sometime after the early 20's or later?  Also the no-clamp bottom bracket, the head tube bearing cups, the fork, truss rods and frame decals also suggests this Westfield built to be mid 20's or later?   

The bike has many period correct and rare Indian parts; the (outside lip rolled) fenders, the 11 spoke chainring, the gooseneck, the "Austin" air pump, the "Ol Sol" headlight, and the Indian scripted pedals! 

Regarding the rare "Cigar" tank?  Many Indians came without a tank...this tank was obviously added at a later date, but it does appear to be an original painted tank...however, just not original to this bike.


----------



## chitown (Feb 5, 2014)

*I concede to fordsnake*



fordsnake said:


> The age webbing and paint crackling is not fake, it appears to be undisturbed and original.




The paint on the frame fork look original, I was mostly referring to the tank that is distressed to make it match the frame. The frame is similar to GaryMc's 1927 Stutz motobike with the same fork/truss set-up.

I would have to concede to your opinion as it being an Indian, just dated later than the '15 as listed. I wonder if there is a serial # to help compare to other Westfields of the era.

Are there other Indians known with similar darts/pinstripes?


----------



## partsguy (Feb 5, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I've already given it the quick scan. Woefully short on any quality ballooners! There are a couple Racycles, an Indian, a Bowden repo, and for you high rollers Lot 453-a Sears Free Spirit 10 speed! I might keep an eye on the Racycles and need to check the Indian closer-but am a little skeptical. For you Wheelman there seems to be a treasure trove of stuff though. V/r Shawn





Shoot I used to demo derby those Free Spirits. Crash 'em, bash 'em, bang 'em, and jump dirt ramps with them. Then I hauled them all away to the scrap crusher down the road. I hope I don't regret those days! LOL!


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 5, 2014)

chitown said:


> The paint on the frame fork look original, I was mostly referring to the tank that is distressed to make it match the frame. The frame is similar to GaryMc's 1927 Stutz motobike with the same fork/truss set-up.
> 
> I would have to concede to your opinion as it being an Indian, just dated later than the '15 as listed. I wonder if there is a serial # to help compare to other Westfields of the era.
> 
> Are there other Indians known with similar darts/pinstripes?




See post #106, bottom of the page http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41878-Hendee-Mfg-Co-Indian-Motocycle-Co-Bicycles-Information-Thread/page3  to avoid highjacking this thread.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 5, 2014)

Some nice TOC bikes in the first few pages. A Chilion, a Winton and a super rare Zimmy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2014)

classicfan1 said:


> Shoot I used to demo derby those Free Spirits. Crash 'em, bash 'em, bang 'em, and jump dirt ramps with them. Then I hauled them all away to the scrap crusher down the road. I hope I don't regret those days! LOL!




I don't think you will! I suppose everything is collectible but these are bottom of the totem pole stuff that I don't think will ever be worth anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hobo Bill (Feb 6, 2014)

jkent said:


> Something about that Indian tank just doesn't look right??
> The paint behind the decal has been rubbed down to orange but the decal is practically untouched, but kinda distressed to match.
> And the red paint on the tank doesn't match the rest of the bike at all. Is this a repop tank?
> What are your thoughts?
> ...




Here's a pix of a 23' columbia...a little somethun to compair.....


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 7, 2014)

Hobo Bill said:


> Here's a pix of a 23' columbia...a little somethun to compair.....




That's a restored Columbia and not with the correct tank for its frame.

Here's a better comparison





Note: Indian (Westfield) built two frame styles in different sizes with different tank heights and lengths...blue lines shows the different frame slants


----------



## jkent (Feb 7, 2014)

I want!!! and would take either one.


----------



## Rhcap (Feb 12, 2014)

*accommodations*

There are a few motels in the area. Silvanus Lodge Hillsdale NY, Johanna's Motel Copake,NY, Swiss Hutte, Hillsdale NY. Plenty of parking at the auction. You should attend the swap meet on Friday morning before the auction as others have mentioned. Hope this helps.


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 12, 2014)

Copake is the best and I really appreciate all their hard work. But with over 900 lots its going to be a looooong day! My only complaint is, maybe they should try to cut back on some of the smalls and shoot for more bikes.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> That's a restored Columbia and not with the correct tank for its frame.
> 
> Here's a better comparison
> 
> ...




This is the same tank on both bikes. The end cap is reversable. You just pull it off and turn it upside down.


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2014)

Monark52 said:


> Copake is the best and I really appreciate all their hard work. But with over 900 lots its going to be a looooong day! My only complaint is, maybe they should try to cut back on some of the smalls and shoot for more bikes.




If you want to see more bikes in the auction, you need to consign bikes to the auction.... And I'm sure there will be some bikes added the day before. Bikes from the swap meet always end up in the auction.


----------

